# size limit and cathe limit on puppy drum



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

what is the size and cathe limit on puppy drum


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

18" to 26" and three per person regulations here


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

For what state?? I am guessing Va but since this is the Open Fourm it could be any state.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yes and I believe NC is one fish 18"-28"


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

NC is one per day 18"-27" 
SC is 3 per day 15"- 23"
VA is 3 per day 18"-26"


----------

